# Myers-Briggs Personality



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember taking the Myers-Briggs test in one of my psych classes and remember it really helping me understand myself and why I felt different from others at times. 

Wondering if any of you ladies & gents know yours or are interested in sharing, talking about what parts are true or hokum!


Test:
Free Jung Personality Test

Personality Type profiles:
The Sixteen Personality Types - High-Level

Looked back on my class info and found these more in depth profiles offered by Purdue University including information about career, sex, and midlife!

www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ISTJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ISFJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/INFJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/INTJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ISTP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ISFP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/INFP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/INTP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ESTP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ESFP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ENFP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ENTP.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ESTJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ESFJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ENFJ.pdf
www.purdue.edu/usp/pdfs/mbtiresources/ENTJ.pdf

I'm an *INFJ*.


----------



## lindas1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm an INTP

Logical, original, creative thinkers. Can become very excited about theories and ideas. Exceptionally capable and driven to turn theories into clear understandings. Highly value knowledge, competence and logic. Quiet and reserved, hard to get to know well. Individualistic, having no interest in leading or following others.

I Actually quite agree with this.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 19, 2010)

I am ISTJ- Introverted, Sensing, Thinking, Judging. 

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population. 

This is accurate.


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 20, 2010)

I took the test over and over again in the span of several years, and I always get the same result. 

I'm an *ENFP*: Extroverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Perceiving
"Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.
Enthusiastic, idealistic, and creative. Able to do almost anything that interests them. Great people skills. Need to live life in accordance with their inner values. Excited by new ideas, but bored with details. Open-minded and flexible, with a broad range of interests and abilities.

It's totally me.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2010)

Your type is:  *[SIZE=+3]ISTJ[/SIZE]*


*ISTJ*  -  "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time-  honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.

this is what i got...


just read this about the personality type and it's so freakishly accurate! - *Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong. They will berate themselves for things which they should have done differently, or duties which they failed to perform. They will lose their ability to see things calmly and reasonably, and will depress themselves with their visions of doom. *


----------



## anita22 (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I'm an INTP

Logical, original, creative thinkers. Can become very excited about theories and ideas. Exceptionally capable and driven to turn theories into clear understandings. Highly value knowledge, competence and logic. Quiet and reserved, hard to get to know well. Individualistic, having no interest in leading or following others.

I Actually quite agree with this._

 
I'm an INTP too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some of those descriptors definitely ring true. I've always wondered what careers other INTPs go into - personally I chose something that I feel is a good balance between the 'creative' and 'logical' aspects (I work in marketing, specifically in brand management, which is more commercially-oriented than say, typical creative roles in advertising).


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm an INFP


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2010)

*ENFJ* - "Persuader". Outstanding leader of groups. Can be aggressive at helping others to be the best that they can be. 2.5% of total population.​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Funtabulous (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm an INTJ. This is one of the rarest types.

Independent, original, analytical, and determined.  Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action.  Highly value knowledge,  competence, and structure.  Driven to derive meaning from their visions.  Long-range thinkers.  Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others.  Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders.

From what I have read, I'd say it describes me pretty well. I am strategic and have a very strong need to come to conclusions about things. I can't stand things to be incomplete or vague. It also says on the site that INTJs are constantly taking in information and making associations about it, trying to fit everything they encounter into a rational system. I think that has to be one of the most fundamental aspects of my personality!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm an ISFJ. i've bolded all the things that were not true.

*I do not want to think the best of people. ever. Infact, i start off my thinking everyone is an asshole, and need to be prouved wrong. I constantly think people are out to get me. I do observe people very well, so that part was right.*
I do indeed learn best by doing. 
I do have a good eye for asthetics. I studied theatre design for 3 years, and cant wait for a hous of my own to decorate. 
I do and don;t express my feelings... i can go either way on that one. *I let people know about stuff taht doesnt matter,* and the important stuff i keep quiet about. I absolutely hold a grudge. 
i do take my responsibliities seriously. i sometimes have a hard time saying no (like when my collegues need me to cover for them at work),* but if im being taken advantage of or being treated badly, i have no problem telling you where to stick it.*
*I absolutely do not dislike conflict. i live for it. *
i do need positive feedback, and without it, i ant get discouraged. I'm a huge worrier. 

i duno, im kinda 50 50 i guess


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 21, 2010)

*INTJ* -  "Mastermind". Introverted  intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of  systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

Interesting..lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks you all for replying! It's interesting to see that most of us our introverts... wonder if that speaks anything about people who visit forums, love makeup or are just interested in taking personality tests? Lol. 

Also neat that while there are only 16 different types according to this method we haven't had many repeats. 

In class we were taught that our personalities round out as we get older... as of right now I'm about 60/40 on most of the sides. The rounding out mostly just has to do with being forced to experience life outside our comfort zone and we learn to use the other part of us. 

INFJs are the rarest at about 1.5% so what was reaffirming for me was that I felt like I didn't meet many people who saw the world the way I did in my daily life when I was younger... until the internet.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 21, 2010)

It says that I am ENTJ, "Field Marshall". The basic driving force and need is to lead. Tend to seek a position of responsibility and enjoys being an executive. 1.8% of total population.

However the first two fields are at 55/45 splits and the second two are around 60/40, so it's far from extreme.

I'm not sure I like the way the questionnaire is designed, it seems to set up opposing qualities which I don't feel are necessarily opposing. I often felt that I didn't have an option on the test that expressed me accurately.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 21, 2010)

I am INTJ- Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging. 

Independent, original, analytical, and determined. Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action. Highly value knowledge, competence, and structure. Driven to derive meaning from their visions. Long-range thinkers. Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others. Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders.


----------



## revinn (Sep 21, 2010)

INFJ, The Idealist. 

Scary accurate.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 22, 2010)

ISTJ - mostly accurate


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of them left me without an answer choice that represented me as well, I stayed neutral on those. There are many critiques to this particular personality type indicator, especially because it doesn't consider a validity scale found in other personality tests like the MMPI and PAI. However, I've taken three different ones and I've always still been the equivalent of an INFJ. But the result is only as good as the answer, I have to fight with myself to make sure I'm being honest about what I would do versus what I should/would like to do.  

general information on how to interpret results taken from personalitytestreview.com


"
_How we are energized by the world_ – Extraversion or Introversion preference
_How we perceive information_ – Sensing or Intuition preference
_How we make decisions _– Thinking or Feeling preference
_Making decisions _– Judging or Perceiving preference


The four preferences.

*Introversion/Extroversion*. The Introversion/Extroversion (I/E) scale describes an individual's energy orientation. If you are extraverted you are motivated by the outside world of people, activity and stimulation. If you are introverted you prefer to focus on the world of inner thoughts and feelings. You may need time out from social activity to recharge your batteries.
*Sensing/Intuition.* The Sensing/Intuition (S/I) scale represents an individual's preference for the way in which they perceive information. It is represented as either a focus on facts and clear and concrete information (i.e., what currently exists) or a focus on a broader view of what is possible (focus on meanings and possibilities).
*Thinking/Feeling. *The Thinking/Feeling (T/F) scale represents an individual's focus when judging information. Those who prefer thinking decisions tend to make decisions based more on objective criteria or facts whereas those who prefer to make feeling based decisions give more weight to values and feelings in the decision making process.
*Judging/Perceiving*. The judging/perceiving (J/P) scale refers to how we live our outer life. Those with a judging preference prefer a more planned and orderly way of life. Things need to be controlled by you, organised and settled. Those with a perceiving preference are more flexible and spontaneous preferring to understand and adapt to the world."


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 23, 2010)

I took the test again recently..still an INFJ


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 4, 2010)

[h=1]ENFJ[/h]  	Popular and sensitive, with outstanding people skills. Externally focused, with real concern for how others think and feel. Usually dislike being alone. They see everything from the human angle, and dislike impersonal analysis. Very effective at managing people issues, and leading group discussions. Interested in serving others, and probably place the needs of others over their own needs.


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

I take these EVERY year in my interior design program, because all of my instructors joke about us being part time couple's counselors, so they subject us to these personality studies to challenge us to try taking on a different role.  I'm usually a consistent ESFJ - but today, I'm a ENFP.  Weird...


----------



## munaluna (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jan 11, 2011)

INTJ here.  I've taken this test several times, with years between each one and I have always consistently been an INTJ.  I've read up on a lot of perspectives of this personality type, and they are all eerily accurate.  I know sometimes the world of psychology is looked at as very subjective and hardly a "science" of any kind, but it is hard to deny that there is at least some validity to it when you're reading papers written by many different people who've never met you, but seem to know your every motivation, drive, strength and weakness (well, at least those of the most basic nature; clearly we all differ in more personal areas of faith, politics, relationships, etc.).

  	Anyway, these are always great for discussion, especially in groups.


----------



## Redaddict (Jan 11, 2011)

ENFP... now I just have to find out what that means!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

ENTP. Just like George Carlin and Oscar Wilde. I can definitely live with that. It's pretty consistent too, every time I take the test, that's what I get.


----------

